# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Warping question

## abrahamalincoln

I noticed on the images of the Eiffel Tower that there is some warping at the bottom. It looks like the legs spread out and don't sit flat. Can you tell us what's going on here? 

As a user of a commercial multi-jet modeling printer, warping is a big issue for me, especially on anything with straight flat geometry. What are the warping scenarios with the Titan 1?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

@abrahamalincoln - All resins more or less have the shrinkage problem.  We were using the SubG resin for the Eiffel Tower from Makerjuice which has 8% shrinkage.
SubG+ has 3.5% shrinkage so the warping will be smaller. Post-curing for an extended time with the printed model on the build platform will help alleviate the problem.
Adding supports between 4 legs will also help. The best solution is to use low shrinkage resins which are more expensive. The warping of the legs of Eiffel tower is caused by the solid region right below the rail. The solid part uses more resin volume and has a much higher shrinkage in that region, which cause the legs to bend.

Please let us know if you have any other questions - thanks!

----------


## abrahamalincoln

Thanks for clarifying that.

----------

